# "AudioTools" for iPad (or even iTouch/ iPhone)



## Southpaw (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.studiosixdigital.com/audiotools.html

Studio Six has a version of AudioTools 2.6 for the iPad that will provide audio measurement (including RTF) using the iPad's internal mic. 
What do you guys think of this? Apparently it does come with some calibration of all inputs and outputs. You can even export reports to your laptop if you want.
Worthwhile?


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

The iAudioInterface looks like it could work. I have not used it, but it looks like it should work. Any measurement software using the internal microphone of an iPad would have an unpredictable response above frequencies who's wavelengths were less than 4x the length of an iPad. This would be less of an issue for the iTouch since it is smaller. In any event, one would need the iAudioInterface to calibrate the internal mic.


----------

